# "Basement dwellers unite" Furnace owners welcome too!



## jtakeman (Feb 24, 2013)

We're startin our own club. Wanna join? Just for fun

No dues or fees. But I might come check out your stash! 

Only rules are no dino burners(oil/propane/NG) and you have to add *"Basement Dweller" *to your sig!


Wood eaters are also allowed even if only part time use. Any biomass device qualifies.


Members list;
Me-Founder
gbreda* president
SmokeyTheBear-Technical director
*DAKSY-*Super Mod(AKA Super troll) Bouncer to keep the surface people out!
Saint Bernard-mascot-beer coordinator




will711- beer technician
Happy Hour-will think of something
Harmanizer-
johneh-
jrsdws-
sweets-
343amc-
shtrdave-He shamed us into letting him in!
DexterDay-Technical assistant! Head multitasker!
sinnian-
Smoke Show- Clubs head trouble maker!
brack86svo-
Brokenwing-
Defiant-Mascot duty detail(poop slinger)!
MikeP-
DV-
save$- Official designated driver(cause we're all a bunch of drunks)
ivanhoe
Big E


----------



## CT Pellet (Feb 24, 2013)

The hell's a basement dweller?


----------



## gbreda (Feb 24, 2013)

First one in  !!


----------



## Happy Hour (Feb 24, 2013)

Added "Basement Dweller" to my sig and come on over got some cold Yuenglings for ya!


----------



## Harmanizer (Feb 24, 2013)

I would never join a club that would have someone like me as a member.Oh what the hell,I'm in.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 24, 2013)

CT Pellet said:


> The hell's a basement dweller?


 
You wouldn't understand city slicker!


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 24, 2013)

Harmanizer said:


> I would never join a club that would have someone like me as a member.Oh what the hell,I'm in.


 
Hey, they let me in!


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 24, 2013)

gbreda said:


> First one in !!


 
Guess we make you president then!


----------



## gbreda (Feb 24, 2013)

Uh oh....hierarchy.  That means rules....dunno if we want to go there.

Then again, what does that make you....Founding Father ?  May need to create a new Monday Holiday for that one.  I could use tomorrow off from work


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 24, 2013)

gbreda said:


> Uh oh....hierarchy. That means rules....dunno if we want to go there.
> 
> Then again, what does that make you....Founding Father ? May need to create a new Monday Holiday for that one. I could use tomorrow off from work


 
No work for either of us, We just sit back and drink beer! I'll buy 1st round!


----------



## gbreda (Feb 24, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> No work for either of us, We just sit back and drink beer! I'll buy 1st round!


 
Now I'm all in !


----------



## johneh (Feb 24, 2013)

Only thing in my basement is a log eater OH and my 4 ton stash does that count ?


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 24, 2013)

johneh said:


> Only thing in my basement is a log eater OH and my 4 ton stash does that count ?


 
See G, We are going to be needed. The concil will cast a vote in a few.


----------



## jrsdws (Feb 24, 2013)

*lurks out of the shadows of the basement*

I'm in!


----------



## Sweets (Feb 24, 2013)

Im in


----------



## Sweets (Feb 24, 2013)

johneh said:


> Only thing in my basement is a log eater OH and my 4 ton stash does that count ?


A





johneh said:


> Only thing in my basement is a log eater OH and my 4 ton stash does that count ?


 
All the more better


----------



## imacman (Feb 24, 2013)

You people are the lowest of the low.


----------



## gbreda (Feb 24, 2013)

imacman said:


> You people are the lowest of the low.


 
Uh Oh we've been spotted by the surface people


----------



## gbreda (Feb 24, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> See G, We are going to be needed. The concil will cast a vote in a few.


 
By Laws didnt specify pellet eaters only. Have to get the official nod on this one from the Founding Father who was once a wood eater


----------



## Harmanizer (Feb 24, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> No work for either of us, We just sit back and drink beer! I'll buy 1st round!


Lets turn this into another beer thread.


----------



## 343amc (Feb 24, 2013)

What the heck, if Jay's buying I'm in....


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 24, 2013)

gbreda said:


> By Laws didnt specify pellet eaters only. Have to get the official nod on this one from the Founding Father who was once a wood eater


 
I guess he found our first loop hole. He's heating the basement so I guess he's in hey?


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 24, 2013)

343amc said:


> What the heck, if Jay's buying I'm in....


 
You a little late. Were on round 2 already! Harmanizer buying this one!


----------



## gbreda (Feb 24, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> I guess he found our first loop hole. He's heating the basement so I guess he's in hey?


 
Maybe that depends on if I look outside and see a wood eater cleaning my driveway.

Oh hell we cant go down that road, He's In !


----------



## shtrdave (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't have a basement. I Feel Shame!!


----------



## gbreda (Feb 24, 2013)

shtrdave said:


> I don't have a basement. I Feel Shame!!


 
LMAO


----------



## Thaddius Wenderoth (Feb 24, 2013)

Ahh so this is where the bottom dwellers hang!


----------



## will711 (Feb 24, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> We just sit back and drink beer!


 
I like Beer wood burner in basement "man cave"


----------



## gbreda (Feb 24, 2013)

will711 said:


> I like Beer wood burner in basement "man cave"


 
Pull up a stump and crack a brew. This one's on me
But you gotta update your sig, or NO BEER FOR YOU


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 24, 2013)

shtrdave said:


> I don't have a basement. I Feel Shame!!


 
I didn't even specify what kind of furnace.

If you have no basement and the stove is on the 1st floor. Technically that would be your basement! Your in!


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 24, 2013)

will711 said:


> I like Beer wood burner in basement "man cave"


 
Well we do need a mascot. 

One we can have buy lots of rounds!


----------



## gbreda (Feb 24, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> I didn't even specify what kind of furnace.


 
Gotta clarify: dino burner does not count.


----------



## 343amc (Feb 24, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> You a little late. Were on round 2 already! Harmanizer buying this one!



Darn it. I probably missed round 2 also. Can someone let me lick the dew off a can from round 3?


----------



## gbreda (Feb 24, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Well we do need a mascot.
> 
> One we can have buy lots of rounds!


 
I nominate POOK ! 

ETA: second thought maybe not, we would have to use Magic Heat


----------



## Tony garofalo (Feb 24, 2013)

Is being a basement dweller, the same thing is coming out of the closet?


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 24, 2013)

gbreda said:


> Gotta clarify: dino burner does not count.


 
Done!


gbreda said:


> I nominate POOK !
> 
> ETA: second thought maybe not, we would have to use Magic Heat


 
We want members to join not run away! Our mascot could be beer?


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 24, 2013)

Tony garofalo said:


> Is being a basement dweller, the same thing is coming out of the closet?


 
No, Its like going back into the closet for more beer!


----------



## Thaddius Wenderoth (Feb 24, 2013)

Are there any code specifications for putting my stove in a crawl space? I HAVE to get in this club!


----------



## gbreda (Feb 24, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Our mascot could be beer?


 
Dunno bout that one. How can beer bring more of itself? Isnt that a requirement of the mascot?

How bout a St Bernard? He will always have a spot for a small keg?


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 24, 2013)

gbreda said:


> Dunno bout that one. How can beer bring more of itself? Isnt that a requirement of the mascot?
> 
> How bout a St Bernard? He will always have a spot for a small keg?


 
I like it, Can he be trained to fill our stoves? I'm tired of going up and down the stairs!


----------



## gbreda (Feb 24, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> I like it, Can he be trained to fill our stoves? I'm tired of going up and down the stairs!


 
Right now I'd settle for him pushing my snow blower.  Time to make round 1 on the driveway....6-8" out there and it aint cleaning itself


----------



## Sweets (Feb 24, 2013)

Lol !! Your lucky...


----------



## Sweets (Feb 24, 2013)

shtrdave said:


> I don't have a basement. I Feel Shame!!


Lol , your lucky...


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 24, 2013)

gbreda said:


> imacman said:
> 
> 
> > You people are the lowest of the low.
> ...


He doesn't go to his basement. Only got a dino sucker down there. So I bet he's just jellous!


----------



## Sweets (Feb 24, 2013)

Lol, ur to funny...


----------



## Sweets (Feb 24, 2013)

What the hells a Dino sucker??


----------



## Sweets (Feb 24, 2013)

Oil burner


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 24, 2013)

gbreda said:


> Right now I'd settle for him pushing my snow blower. Time to make round 1 on the driveway....6-8" out there and it aint cleaning itself


 
I feel the back pain already.


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow.... This happened fast. Miss a day, miss a lot. 

I'm in. Now I otta log on on my Laptop, to make the "blue" adjustment? Using iPad2 and Droid doesn't have those options  

Gonna take me a few


----------



## gbreda (Feb 24, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Wow.... This happened fast. Miss a day, miss a lot.
> 
> I'm in. Now I otta log on on my Laptop, to make the "blue" adjustment? Using iPad2 and Droid doesn't have those options
> 
> Gonna take me a few


 
No problem Dex, knew youd be in..... just NO BEER UNTIL SIG UPDATE. that IS in the by laws.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 24, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Wow.... This happened fast. Miss a day, miss a lot.
> 
> I'm in. Now I otta log on on my Laptop, to make the "blue" adjustment? Using iPad2 and Droid doesn't have those options
> 
> Gonna take me a few


 
Cool, You buy next round! will711 drinks like a fish!


----------



## gbreda (Feb 24, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> I feel the back pain already.


 
Yeah at the age when you take Advil BEFORE the activity


----------



## sinnian (Feb 24, 2013)

What about boiler owners, pellet that is


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 24, 2013)

sinnian said:


> What about boiler owners, pellet that is


 
Yep you qualify! Just no juice suckers(oil/propane/NG) allowed.

Wood eaters are also allow even if only part time.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 24, 2013)

gbreda said:


> Yeah at the age when you take Advil BEFORE the activity


 
Bear must be out on snow detail, Aint heard a peep from him in a while.

When he joins we'll get some of that homemade stash of his! You won't feel any pain after that!


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 24, 2013)

gbreda said:


> No problem Dex, knew youd be in..... just NO BEER UNTIL SIG UPDATE. that IS in the by laws.



Had a brain fart..  

I just quoted Jays original post and copied it. Got the Laptop sitting in front of me, iPad on my lap, and still typing this from my phone  I have a problem (All while watching the 500!)


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 24, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Had a brain fart..
> 
> I just quoted Jays original post and copied it. Got the Laptop sitting in front of me, iPad on my lap, and still typing this from my phone  I have a problem (All while watching the 500!)


 
We'll name you Technical assistant and head multi-tasker!

Others-See first post for members list and membership tasks


----------



## chuckster (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey Will. What say we have a Bud Black Crown together down in the basement!
Chuck


----------



## Harmanizer (Feb 24, 2013)

Picture of my basement stash.


----------



## Happy Hour (Feb 24, 2013)

That is def. a worthy stash.


----------



## Tony garofalo (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice fridge,Were do you live?


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 24, 2013)

Harmanizer said:


> Picture of my basement stash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is EPIC


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 24, 2013)

Tony garofalo said:


> Nice fridge,Were do you live?


 
 I'd say in the BASEMENT!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 24, 2013)

Huh?

Did anyone ever tell you people that you were strange?

Not interested in any club position. Just need some place to hibernate.


----------



## smoke show (Feb 24, 2013)

Harmanizer said:


> Picture of my basement stash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I call dibs on the cans of PBR!

Oh and I guess I'll join the club...


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 24, 2013)

smoke show said:


> I call dibs on the cans of PBR!
> 
> Oh and I guess I'll join the club...


 
We might not let ya!


----------



## smoke show (Feb 24, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> We might not let ya!


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 24, 2013)

Sounds like our new theme song?


----------



## Mr. Spock (Feb 24, 2013)

Man can't put down the ipad for a minute. 

Bout this basement dweller thing, Not sure if I qualify but I will plead my case. Never burned the Dino juice, no pellet stove in the man cave... yet. However it is full of toys and I visit often. Sometimes by choice. Oh and I like beer.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 24, 2013)

Mr. Spock said:


> Man can't put down the ipad for a minute.
> 
> Bout this basement dweller thing, Not sure if I qualify but I will plead my case. Never burned the Dino juice, no pellet stove in the man cave... yet. However it is full of toys and I visit often. Sometimes by choice. Oh and I like beer.


 
Only loop hole we have left is if the stove is on the first floor and no basement to put the stove in. Technically that would be a basement I guess?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 24, 2013)

Mr. Spock, get thee a stove for the basement.


----------



## Mr. Spock (Feb 24, 2013)

No dues or fees my ash! That's one hell of an entrance fee . it's all good, there is always next year


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 24, 2013)

Mr. Spock said:


> No dues or fees my ash! That's one hell of an entrance fee . it's all good, there is always next year


 
Not an entrance fee its a way of life for us. Kind of a sin to have your stove in the basement and the surface people tend to look at us funny. So we have our own odd ball club. 

Your a "surface people" so you may not understand!


----------



## Mr. Spock (Feb 24, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Not an entrance fee its a way of life for us. Kind of a sin to have your stove in the basement and the surface people tend to look at us funny. So we have our own odd ball club.
> 
> Your a "surface people" so you may not understand!


Naw I get it. I did the wood stove thing in a basement for years. 

Just a an impatient little piglet who wants to be a big pig now. Gotta pay me dues is all.


----------



## Harmanizer (Feb 24, 2013)

I think I'll head over to the Beer Advocate forum and start a thread about pellet stoves.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 24, 2013)

Mr. Spock said:


> Naw I get it. I did the wood stove thing in a basement for years.
> 
> Just a an impatient little piglet who wants to be a big pig now. Gotta pay me dues is all.


 
You could set a wood eater down there, Doesn't mean you need to use it! Found another loop hole! We didn't specify it needed to be hooked up!


----------



## gbreda (Feb 24, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Bear must be out on snow detail, Aint heard a peep from him in a while.
> 
> When he joins we'll get some of that homemade stash of his! You won't feel any pain after that!


 
Great minds think alike.  Was wondering if Bear chimed in during my 2 hour cleanup.  Heavy chit too and alot of it.


----------



## gbreda (Feb 24, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Huh?
> 
> 1-Did anyone ever tell you people that you were strange?
> 
> 2-Not interested in any club position. Just need some place to hibernate.


 
Question 1: Yes and often
Statement 2: C'mon Bear- was thinking you to be Minister of The Home Brew. But if you dont want that, so be it. Does not change your eligibility status


----------



## Mr. Spock (Feb 24, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> You could set a wood eater down there, Doesn't mean you need to use it! Found another loop hole! We didn't specify it needed to be hooked up!


Smokey told me once "No cheating now Mr. Spock" I appreciate the "in" but I will do what big pigs do and suck it up. Besides rather fill up non used space with pellets. Already making the room for the next order.


----------



## chuckster (Feb 24, 2013)

Mr. Spock said:


> Man can't put down the ipad for a minute.
> 
> Bout this basement dweller thing, Not sure if I qualify but I will plead my case. Never burned the Dino juice, no pellet stove in the man cave... yet. However it is full of toys and I visit often. Sometimes by choice. Oh and I like beer.


f you like beer and own a XXV you more than qualify. Join up.


----------



## Mr. Spock (Feb 24, 2013)

chuckster said:


> f you like beer and own a XXV you more than qualify. Join up.


Thanks chuckster but Smokey has spoken...thee needs stove in basement. Jay has offered a very reasonable alternative but smokey once called me a cheater. Make an honorable pig this does not not!


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 24, 2013)

chuckster said:


> f you like beer and own a XXV you more than qualify. Join up.


 
Check my first post. Were not so sure about you. Are you a spy for the surface people?


----------



## brack86svo (Feb 24, 2013)

First rule of Basement Dweller's, you don't talk about Basement Dweller's.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 24, 2013)

brack86svo said:


> First rule of Basement Dweller's, you don't talk about Basement Dweller's.


 
Why not?


----------



## brack86svo (Feb 24, 2013)

It was a "Fight Club" reference Smokey


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 24, 2013)

jtakeman already busted that one in his first post.


----------



## Mr. Spock (Feb 24, 2013)

Great movie. Defiantly basement dwellers.


----------



## brack86svo (Feb 24, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> jtakeman already busted that one in his first post.


 
I think he's hoping, based on the title, only the Basement Dweller's will venture into this thread. That's what I'm going with anyway.


----------



## Tony garofalo (Feb 24, 2013)

Harmanizer said:


> I think I'll head over to the Beer Advocate forum and start a thread about pellet stoves.


  Please take me with you.I mite learn something about pellet stoves, But then what would I do????????? Drink beer??????


----------



## ivanhoe (Feb 24, 2013)

can i join? please, please, gotta let me join. please, please!!  i drink beer, lots of beer i'm having one write meow! i swear on my heart the dino furnace is hibernating during the winter months, only awakens when the hopper goes empty, just like my beer in front of me, gulp!


----------



## Mr. Spock (Feb 24, 2013)

ivanhoe said:


> can i join? please, please, gotta let me join. please, please!!  i drink beer, lots of beer i'm having one write meow! i swear on my heart the dino furnace is hibernating during the winter months, only awakens when the hopper goes empty, just like my beer in front of me, gulp!


Not a sympathetic group, "You shall not pass". Former basement dweller rejected opinion.


----------



## CT Pellet (Feb 24, 2013)

I have a Harman in the basement and I won't join your elitist group. I am totally against the basement dewllers and hereby officially wage war upon you all. I hope that the Obama administration imposes a 35% tax on the retail price of all stoves installed in basements and makes it retroactive back to 1944! Be gone Evil Ones!
Non Basement Dwellers Unite!


----------



## gbreda (Feb 24, 2013)

CT Pellet said:


> I have a Harman in the basement and I won't join your elitist group. I am totally against the basement dewllers and hereby officially wage war upon you all. I hope that the Obama administration imposes a 35% tax on the retail price of all stoves installed in basements and makes it retroactive back to 1944! Be gone Evil Ones!
> Non Basement Dwellers Unite!


 
Elitist?  Naw just misunderstood because everyone knows you cant heat from the basement with a pellet stove


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 24, 2013)

CT Pellet said:


> I have a Harman in the basement and I won't join your elitist group. I am totally against the basement dewllers and hereby officially wage war upon you all. I hope that the Obama administration imposes a 35% tax on the retail price of all stoves installed in basements and makes it retroactive back to 1944! Be gone Evil Ones!
> Non Basement Dwellers Unite!


 
Ah the enemy has been located, road trip and bring the trailers.


----------



## CT Pellet (Feb 24, 2013)

gbreda said:


> Elitist? Naw just misunderstood because everyone knows you cant heat from the basement with a pellet stove


Touche'....I like it!


----------



## CT Pellet (Feb 24, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Ah the enemy has been located, road trip and bring the trailers.


Oh Smokey....A trailer with Maine plates is not worthy of the gems in my warehouse......YeeeeHaaaawwww!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 24, 2013)

CT Pellet said:


> Oh Smokey....A trailer with Maine plates is not worthy of the gems in my warehouse......YeeeeHaaaawwww!


 
These gems are?


----------



## CT Pellet (Feb 24, 2013)

I hereby officially put all basement dwellers on my own "axis of evil"


----------



## Harmanizer (Feb 24, 2013)

CT Pellet said:


> I have a Harman in the basement and I won't join your elitist group. I am totally against the basement dewllers and hereby officially wage war upon you all. I hope that the Obama administration imposes a 35% tax on the retail price of all stoves installed in basements and makes it retroactive back to 1944! Be gone Evil Ones!
> Non Basement Dwellers Unite!


You were the 1 no vote.we know where you work.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 24, 2013)

CT Pellet said:


> I hereby officially put all basement dwellers on my own "axis of evil"


 
Thank you I love being called evil.

Your membership has been granted and the certificate has been mailed.


----------



## Shaw520 (Feb 24, 2013)

... I am fully qualified,..... I just cant see myself going down that dark path...(stairs),.... wait a min while a get another beer.....


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 24, 2013)

CT Pellet said:


> I have a Harman in the basement and I won't join your elitist group. I am totally against the basement dewllers and hereby officially wage war upon you all. I hope that the Obama administration imposes a 35% tax on the retail price of all stoves installed in basements and makes it retroactive back to 1944! Be gone Evil Ones!
> Non Basement Dwellers Unite!


 

You want a war? There are way more of us than lonely you! Plus we got lotz a beer!


----------



## CT Pellet (Feb 24, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> There are way more of us than lonely you


Remember the Alamo Jay, remember the Alamo!


----------



## will711 (Feb 24, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> will711 drinks like a fish!


 
Fish wish they could drink as much as I do


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 24, 2013)

gbreda said:


> Elitist? Naw just misunderstood because everyone knows you cant heat from the basement with a pellet stove


 
He of all people should know what were going through and all them odd looks we get. Oh wait he'd get odd looks even if he didn't have a stove in the cellar!



SmokeyTheBear said:


> Ah the enemy has been located, road trip and bring the trailers.


 
I got a bud with a flat bed hauls 22 tons CT plates even. I know where he hids the folk lift keys(I bribed the kid with donuts) and I can keep him gabbin for hours so you guys should be cool. Bring donuts and coffee for the kid! A steak sandwich he'll prolly help ya load em! 



CT Pellet said:


> Remember the Alamo Jay, remember the Alamo!


 
I only need to bring cash. The kid will load my rig even if I'm on your evil list! He's been brided already!


----------



## Shaw520 (Feb 24, 2013)

I can enter/exit my basement without the need to make a single step,...... I am exempt....whew!


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 24, 2013)

Shaw520 said:


> I can enter/exit my basement without the need to make a single step,...... I am exempt....whew!


 
And we had hope for you!


----------



## CT Pellet (Feb 24, 2013)

Im going down to the warm basement to watch the Oscars.....


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 24, 2013)

CT Pellet said:


> Im going down to the warm basement to watch the Oscars.....


 
Oscars.......??? Really? Thats a chick thing no? 

Your officially on the lifetime ban list!


----------



## will711 (Feb 24, 2013)

CT Pellet said:


> Im going down to the warm basement to watch the Oscars.....


 
 No you are going to watch Porn  and read the results tomorrow that's my plan


----------



## smoke show (Feb 24, 2013)

will711 said:


> No you are going to watch Porn  and read the results tomorrow that's my plan


pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Shaw520 (Feb 24, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> And we had hope for you!


,...well, on second thought,..if I get my sons smoke machine going real good,...  rub some ashes all over my face,...and then come staggering out, with a half full, crushed can of Bud LIght in one hand,.... and a Harman scraping tool in the other,...........im a shoe in.


----------



## will711 (Feb 24, 2013)

smoke show said:


> pics or it didn't happen.


 
You Are the Best


----------



## Brokenwing (Feb 24, 2013)

This is to funny, but some of us are up chits creek. No basement here, I am sitting on a slab!


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 24, 2013)

Brokenwing said:


> This is to funny, but some of us are up chits creek. No basement here, I am sitting on a slab!


 
If the stove is on the slab, Technically its the basement!


----------



## Brokenwing (Feb 24, 2013)

Well it is sitting on the slab. so I guess i am now a dweller, let me go adjust my signature


----------



## Shaw520 (Feb 24, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> If the stove is on the slab, Technically its the basement!


'Basement'...."lower level",.... its all in the Language.


----------



## will711 (Feb 24, 2013)

Brokenwing said:


> This is to funny, but some of us are up chits creek. No basement here, I am sitting on a slab!


 
If you drink enough Beer you got a basement


----------



## Brokenwing (Feb 24, 2013)

will711 said:


> If you drink enough Beer you got a basement


I have some reds apple ale sitting in the fridge, time to get started!


----------



## gbreda (Feb 24, 2013)

CT Pellet said:


> I have a Harman in the basement and I won't join your elitist group. Be gone Evil Ones!





will711 said:


> No you are going to watch Porn  and read the results tomorrow that's my plan





smoke show said:


> pics or it didn't happen.


 
Beer, Porn, request of pics of porn, Being called elitist and Evil.... we are going to get a bad rap around here

My kind of place !


----------



## will711 (Feb 24, 2013)

gbreda said:


> Beer, Porn, request of pics of porn, Being called elitist and Evil.... we are going to get a bad rap around here
> 
> My kind of place !


 
Kinda like hangin' at the local watering hole with your best buds, just bustin' on each other, having a good time


----------



## Defiant (Feb 24, 2013)

My basement


----------



## Brokenwing (Feb 24, 2013)

Defiant said:


> My place


Looks cozy!


----------



## Harmanizer (Feb 24, 2013)

Defiant said:


> My basement


Where's the pellet burner.Is it that thing in the middle?


----------



## Brokenwing (Feb 24, 2013)

shtrdave said:


> I don't have a basement. I Feel Shame!!


We can be in this together, well call ourselves slab dwellers lmao! Ahh heck we have to join the rest of the nuts, make sure you adjust your signature.


----------



## Defiant (Feb 24, 2013)

Harmanizer said:


> Where's the pellet burner.Is it that thing in the middle?


 
That is where the ice cold beer is kept My heat comes from way down below


----------



## smoke show (Feb 24, 2013)

Defiant said:


> My heat comes from way down below


they have cures for that.


----------



## Defiant (Feb 24, 2013)

smoke show said:


> they have cures for that.


I guess I should lay off the cajun spices


----------



## smoke show (Feb 24, 2013)

Defiant said:


> I guess I should lay off the cajun spices


----------



## chuckster (Feb 25, 2013)

I feel that I may have to remove myself from the club. I have a basement with a dino burner which hasn't been used for three years and I spend most of my time in the cellar doing very important things such as building bird houses, repairing fishing gear (oiling reels etc.) simonizing my snow blower and lawn mower and stocking the freezer with Bud Black Crown,, Bud Light Limeys, Sam Adams etc. But unfortunately my XXV is on the first floor so being the upstanding honest person that I like to think I am I admit to doing wrong by joining under false pretenses although I truly would like to remain in this prestigious club so I will nervously await your vote as to weather I may remain a member or not. I'll be waiting on pins and needles.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 25, 2013)

chuckster said:


> I feel that I may have to remove myself from the club. I have a basement with a dino burner which hasn't been used for three years and I spend most of my time in the cellar doing very important things such as building bird houses, repairing fishing gear (oiling reels etc.) simonizing my snow blower and lawn mower and stocking the freezer with Bud Black Crown,, Bud Light Limeys, Sam Adams etc. But unfortunately my XXV is on the first floor so being the upstanding honest person that I like to think I am I admit to doing wrong by joining under false pretenses although I truly would like to remain in this prestigious club so I will nervously await your vote as to weather I may remain a member or not. I'll be waiting on pins and needles.


 
You are safe the dino unit isn't used for heating the house, the requirement is that the pellet unit be in the basement and provide the heat for the house. Pellet fired furnaces and boilers are also allowed.


----------



## CT Pellet (Feb 25, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> You want a war? There are way more of us than lonely you! Plus we got lotz a beer!








*Just leave my stash alone........*


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 25, 2013)

Lol,

OMV must have told him about the transporter beam that struck his stash, 10 seconds and all gone.


----------



## imacman (Feb 25, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Well we do need a mascot.


Mascot?  Why do you pellet trolls need a mascot?  Just look at you guys at your last "meeting"....no mascot needed.

Jay, Dex, Bear and Smoke Show.......


----------



## CT Pellet (Feb 25, 2013)

imacman said:


> Mascot? Why do you pellet trolls need a mascot? Just look at you guys at your last "meeting"....no mascot needed.
> 
> Jay, Dex, Bear and Smoke Show.......
> View attachment 94965


You mean these are the guys that I surrendered to?


----------



## imacman (Feb 25, 2013)

CT Pellet said:


> You mean these are the guys that I surrendered to?


yup


----------



## CT Pellet (Feb 25, 2013)

imacman said:


> yup


If I could only reach that flag again.......


----------



## MommyOf4 (Feb 25, 2013)

Can I join this group and be at least a part time dweller since my stove wants to work part time?


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 25, 2013)

imacman said:


> Mascot? Why do you pellet trolls need a mascot? Just look at you guys at your last "meeting"....no mascot needed.
> 
> Jay, Dex, Bear and Smoke Show.......


 
Pete, You weren't supposed to post our latest raiding costumes. Oh well, now that the cats out of the bag. 

See that glowing object us trolls are looking at? Thats pete is his latest get up. Yup, You guessed it, He's dressed as a fairy. Fairy pellet mother I think he said?


----------



## imacman (Feb 25, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Pete, You weren't supposed to post our latest raiding costumes. Oh well, now that the cats out of the bag.
> 
> See that glowing object us trolls are looking at? Thats pete is his latest get up. Yup, You guessed it, He's dressed as a fairy. Fairy pellet mother I think he said?


Nope....that's Don. He's giving a lesson on applying dry "molly" spray to everything......you guys look excited, but I don't want to know any more about what went on AFTER the pic was taken.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 25, 2013)

imacman said:


> Nope....that's Don. He's giving a lesson on applying dry "molly" spray to everything......you guys look excited, but I don't want to know any more about what went on AFTER the pic was taken.


 

We raided CT pellet. He's off today. Wait until he checks in tomorrow!


----------



## imacman (Feb 25, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> We raided CT pellet. He's off today. Wait until he checks in tomorrow!


OINK!


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 25, 2013)

Little late chiming in (as usual)...My P61A is on a slab which IS the basement floor. I am officially nominating myself as one of you BDFs (see sig)...BTW, the title of this thread now has the word "Basement" spelled correctly, just cuz....


----------



## Defiant (Feb 25, 2013)

imacman said:


> Mascot? Why do you pellet trolls need a mascot? Just look at you guys at your last "meeting"....no mascot needed.
> 
> Jay, Dex, Bear and Smoke Show.......
> View attachment 94965


They forgot about me! Whoops


----------



## gbreda (Feb 25, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> Little late chiming in (as usual)...My P61A is on a slab which IS the basement floor. I am officially nominating myself as one of you BDFs (see sig)...BTW, the title of this thread now has the word "Basement" spelled correctly, just cuz....


 
Welcome aboard Bob - I guess that if we have a Mod in the ranks, we cant be shut down ! !  That right there gets you in


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 25, 2013)

gbreda said:


> Welcome aboard Bob - I guess that if we have a Mod in the ranks, we cant be shut down ! ! That right there gets you in


 
Thanx, Geno. Maybe I should have mentioned that the BGE is just outside the door & about 10 feet from the P61A. My "puter" is about 15 feet from the Egg. I get to smoke/bake/grill AND watch porn while I "DWELL."


----------



## Defiant (Feb 25, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> Thanx, Geno. Maybe I should have mentioned that the BGE is juast outside the door & about 10 feet from the P61A. My "puter" is about 15 feet from the Egg. I get to smoke/bake/grill AND watch porn while I "DWELL."


A super duper mod!


----------



## gbreda (Feb 25, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> Thanx, Geno. Maybe I should have mentioned that the BGE is just outside the door & about 10 feet from the P61A. My "puter" is about 15 feet from the Egg. _*I get to smoke/bake/grill AND watch porn *_while I "DWELL."


 
Makes me think twice about Pulled Pork


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 25, 2013)

Welcome Bob, 

Glad you could join the trolls!


----------



## Defiant (Feb 25, 2013)

gbreda said:


> Makes me think twice about Pulled Pork


Why????????


----------



## gbreda (Feb 25, 2013)

Defiant said:


> Why????????


 
Not interested in the special sauce

"Cavern Dweller" Gotta be different:     I thought Smoke was the "Lone Wolf"


----------



## Defiant (Feb 25, 2013)

gbreda said:


> Cavern Dweller" Gotta be different:  I thought Smoke was the "Lone Wolf"


Smoke is like the "Honey Badger"!!


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 25, 2013)

OK I know there are more of us out there! Wheres the rest of the trolls hiding?


----------



## Defiant (Feb 25, 2013)

Sorry if I do not meet your standards, wish you guys the best of luck, the house I built previous to this one was definitely qualified. Now I just hit the cavern and the garage/shop which has one of the 1st Harman pellet stoves for heat and a fully stocked beer fridge.


----------



## gbreda (Feb 25, 2013)

Defiant said:


> Sorry if I do not meet your standards, wish you guys the best of luck, the house I built previous to this one was definitely qualified. Now I just hit the cavern and the garage/shop which has one of the 1st Harman pellet stoves for heat and a fully stocked beer fridge.


 
Hmmm, lets dissect the sig

_  _Harman XXV in Kitchen/_*Sunroom*_:* HELL NO, WE CANT STAND THE SUNLIGHT*
_ Vermont Castings 2550 Encore in Living-room fireplace_: *Living Room: NOPE, That would mean we need to behave*
 _Harman Invincible T in Shop: *Shop: Now there is something we can possibly consider*. Kind of has a basement sound to it_

Jury is out, need input


----------



## imacman (Feb 25, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> ...BTW, the title of this thread now has the word "Basement" spelled correctly, just cuz....


Are you saying that JT doesn't know how to spell?  I find that hard to believe.


----------



## imacman (Feb 25, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Glad you could join the trolls!


Hey Prez.......Get it right....."Pellet trolls"


----------



## gbreda (Feb 25, 2013)

imacman said:


> Hey Prez.......Get it right....."Pellet trolls"


 
Hey, the Founding Father may have had a few....makes sense ...how else do you think this was started?

Beware the Pellet Trolls


----------



## kenstogie (Feb 25, 2013)

i am down with a club...... but only if there's beer or chicks and the older I get the less I care about chicks.


----------



## Defiant (Feb 25, 2013)

kenstogie said:


> i am down with a club...... but only if there's beer or chicks and the older I get the less I care about chicks.


I have chicks, that might be my way in!!


----------



## imacman (Feb 25, 2013)

kenstogie said:


> ...... but only if there's beer or chicks .......


OK, now it's time I totally trashed this thread.....I'll get a beer pic here, and you guys will be all done.

I took this at the supermarket (Price Chopper). It's a "pIck your own 6 pack" deal.

OK, you guys tell me which you like, and I'll go get a mixed six pack and drink 'em for ya. Hope the quality is OK to read the brands:


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 25, 2013)

gbreda said:


> Hmmm, lets dissect the sig
> 
> _  _Harman XXV in Kitchen/_*Sunroom*_:* HELL NO, WE CANT STAND THE SUNLIGHT*
> _ Vermont Castings 2550 Encore in Living-room fireplace_: *Living Room: NOPE, That would mean we need to behave*
> ...


 
If the shop stove is on a slab? Guess its in the loop holes we never plugged! 

Do we want a pirate- oh wait last I knew it was a shark in the basement? He might nip our ankles when we hit the beer fridge! Hmmmm!


----------



## gbreda (Feb 25, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> If the shop stove is on a slab? Guess its in the loop holes we never plugged!
> 
> Do we want a pirate- oh wait last I knew it was a shark in the basement? He might nip our ankles when we hit the beer fridge! Hmmmm!


 
He did up the ante with beer and chicks. The slab you seal the deal


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 25, 2013)

gbreda said:


> He did up the ante with beer and chicks. The slab you seal the deal


 
Maybe if smoke says he'll keep him in line? We'll need someone to vogue for him.


----------



## gbreda (Feb 25, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Maybe if smoke says he'll keep him in line? We'll need someone to vogue for him.


 
Smoke? Aint that the fox watching the hens?

ETA: More like trouble times 3 with those 2.  Still sound OK to me


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 25, 2013)

gbreda said:


> Smoke? Aint that the fox watching the hens?


 
I ain't watchin him, You wanna?


----------



## gbreda (Feb 25, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> I ain't watchin him, You wanna?


 
Smoke it is ! ! !


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 25, 2013)

imacman said:


> OK, now it's time I totally trashed this thread.....I'll get a beer pic here, and you guys will be all done.
> 
> I took this at the supermarket (Price Chopper). It's a "pIck your own 6 pack" deal.
> 
> ...


 
Pete get some of them UFO's. I bet you'll be a flyin pig after them? Don't let us pick will pick swill and watch you turn all shades of colors.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 25, 2013)

Mommyof4

The rules are simple if you meet them and can stand being in a group of off the wall and slightly deranged group of mostly guys all you have to do is add the magic words to your signature and put up with our antics.

Here are the rules:

Only rules are no dino burners(oil/propane/NG) and you have to add *"Basement Dweller" *to your sig!

Wood eaters are also allowed even if only part time use. Any biomass device qualifies.


----------



## Defiant (Feb 25, 2013)

OK, let's leave it up to him,(sort of like letting the inmates run the prison)


----------



## gbreda (Feb 25, 2013)

Defiant said:


> sort of like letting the inmates run the prison


 
And your point is?


----------



## gbreda (Feb 25, 2013)

imacman said:


> OK, now it's time I totally trashed this thread.....I'll get a beer pic here, and you guys will be all done.
> 
> I took this at the supermarket (Price Chopper). It's a "pIck your own 6 pack" deal.
> 
> OK, you guys tell me which you like, and I'll go get a mixed six pack and drink 'em for ya. Hope the quality is OK to read the brands:[/ATTACH]





jtakeman said:


> Pete get some of them UFO's. I bet you'll be a flyin pig after them? _*Don't let us pick will pick swill and watch you turn all shades of colors*_.


 
How bout we pick him some High Gravity...dont see any though................


----------



## hossthehermit (Feb 25, 2013)

Well, I would, but there's a scheduling conflict .......


----------



## Defiant (Feb 25, 2013)

gbreda said:


> And your point is?


Smoke at work.


----------



## gbreda (Feb 25, 2013)

Defiant said:


> Smoke at work.




LOL


----------



## imacman (Feb 25, 2013)

OK, got a vote for the UFO....which one?  Blue or Red? Both?


----------



## Mr. Spock (Feb 25, 2013)

imacman said:


> OK, now it's time I totally trashed this thread.....I'll get a beer pic here, and you guys will be all done.
> 
> I took this at the supermarket (Price Chopper). It's a "pIck your own 6 pack" deal.
> 
> ...


 Grab a few Spatens and let me know how like 'em.


----------



## imacman (Feb 25, 2013)

Mr. Spock said:


> Grab a few Spatens and let me know how like 'em.


Spaten is old school....had them a LONG time ago.


----------



## Mr. Spock (Feb 25, 2013)

Didn't see a "not these" restriction.  just discovered them myself...good.


----------



## Defiant (Feb 25, 2013)

Once Smoke gets his face off of arss book, we will get a response


----------



## Harmanizer (Feb 25, 2013)

imacman said:


> OK, got a vote for the UFO....which one? Blue or Red? Both?


Neither,The Southern Tier IPA is good.Any Dogfish Head brews on the shelf? The shot is a little blurry.The Leffe is good if you like Belgian Ale.I do.Sierra Rye PA is very tasty.Are the guys on the wood burning forum as weird as us?I doubt it.


----------



## will711 (Feb 25, 2013)

gbreda said:


> Makes me think twice about Pulled Pork


 
I don't know what your thinking about But I know what I'm thinking about Twice is Nice


----------



## Sweets (Feb 25, 2013)

lol ,ur funny,lol.


----------



## Sweets (Feb 25, 2013)

i didnt get it @ first , i thought that was a utube pop up ,lol..


----------



## will711 (Feb 25, 2013)

Sweets said:


> lol ,ur funny,lol.


 
Thanks


----------



## Sweets (Feb 25, 2013)

Defiant said:


> Once Smoke gets his face off of arss book, we will get a response


howd u get that shark to move??


----------



## will711 (Feb 25, 2013)

Sweets said:


> howd u get that shark to move??


 
Talk dirty to it.


----------



## gbreda (Feb 25, 2013)

will711 said:


> I don't know what your thinking about But I know what I'm thinking about Twice is Nice


 
Hey Jay, will may qualify for a promotion from "Mascot duty detail(poop slinger)"
Unless this is part of his duties


----------



## smoke show (Feb 25, 2013)

damn don't u guys work? how could we not let joe in? u know the verbal attacks and defamation are so soothing to me... 
he's such a pleasure to have around, you guys should be able to enjoy his company too!


----------



## Sweets (Feb 25, 2013)

I tryed , nothing happened..


----------



## gbreda (Feb 25, 2013)

smoke show said:


> damn don't u guys work? how could we not let joe in? u know the verbal attacks and defamation are so soothing to me...
> he's such a pleasure to have around, you guys should be able to enjoy his company too!


 
I guess that seals the deal....Smoke, he's your responsibility


----------



## Sweets (Feb 25, 2013)

yyyyyyyyhoooooooowwwwwaaaaaaa,
What's new in pellet world besides
Wise ways pellet stove.


----------



## smoke show (Feb 25, 2013)

gbreda said:


> ...Smoke, he's your responsibility


I'm gonna apologize in advance.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 25, 2013)

gbreda said:


> Hey Jay, will may qualify for a promotion from "Mascot duty detail(poop slinger)"
> Unless this is part of his duties


 
OK, Wonder who we can pass the duty detail to? Hmmm.


----------



## Defiant (Feb 25, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> OK, Wonder who we can pass the duty detail to? Hmmm.


I nominate Smoke


----------



## smoke show (Feb 25, 2013)

jackass.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 25, 2013)

smoke show said:


> jackass.


 
I gave it to the guy who can sling the most chit! 

Check 1st post, Its not you smoke!


----------



## Defiant (Feb 25, 2013)

Do we get t-shirts for having to participate in duty detail?


----------



## Mr. Spock (Feb 25, 2013)

Surface dweller here ( former basement dweller), I know your secrets and I am not afraid to tell.


----------



## gbreda (Feb 25, 2013)

Defiant said:


> Do we get t-shirts for having to participate in duty detail?


 
Sure: which one do ya want made into a t-shirt

This






This






Or This


----------



## Defiant (Feb 25, 2013)

How about this


----------



## smoke show (Feb 25, 2013)

Defiant said:


> How about this


 could you make the pics a little smaller?


----------



## Defiant (Feb 25, 2013)

OK, she has my head to keep you varmints away


----------



## MikeP (Feb 25, 2013)

Gonna have to apply for a membership to this group, currently have an englander CPM plugging away in the hole, also have an NC-30 down there also (not hooked up) next year  Also since beer seems to be required, kegerator is pumping cold Budlight, (beer snobs not welcome  ).


----------



## Brokenwing (Feb 25, 2013)

will711 said:


> I don't know what your thinking about But I know what I'm thinking about Twice is Nice



Will let me in on the secret.  I have been smoking meat and bbq for years, and I will be damn If i ever had help like that!  Where can i find me some of these assistants!


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 26, 2013)

MikeP said:


> Gonna have to apply for a membership to this group, currently have an englander CPM plugging away in the hole, also have an NC-30 down there also (not hooked up) next year Also since beer seems to be required, kegerator is pumping cold Budlight, (beer snobs not welcome  ).


 
Welcome to the club, Don't forget to tell your friends about us. Tell em even though we are trolls, We don't bite. Well most of us anyway!


----------



## Shaw520 (Feb 26, 2013)

Defiant said:


> OK, she has my head to keep you varmints away


 
..think my shark just wiggled.


----------



## will711 (Feb 26, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Smoke Show- Clubs head trouble maker!


 I think he needs a theme song


----------



## smoke show (Feb 26, 2013)

will711 said:


> I think he needs a theme song



 my 11 year old plays that on his guitar. no shitt.


----------



## gbreda (Feb 27, 2013)

smoke show said:


> my 11 year old plays that on his guitar. no shitt.


 
Very cool. Glad that this music is not dying away

ETA: If he is really into that style; especially live concerts, urge him to use ear protection.  I can tell from experience as the ringing in my ears never stops. Wayyyy too many loud concerts and Boston clubs in my younger years. Does not keep me away though as I still go to as many concerts as possible.  I do now use ear plugs for the opening bands.  Not so much for the band I am there to really see


----------



## gbreda (Feb 27, 2013)

Defiant said:


> _*OK, she has my head to keep you varmints away*_


 

Looks to me like she is trying to keep you out


----------



## smoke show (Feb 27, 2013)

gbreda said:


> Very cool. Glad that this music is not dying away
> 
> ETA: If he is really into that style; especially live concerts, urge him to use ear protection. I can tell from experience as the ringing in my ears never stops. Wayyyy too many loud concerts and Boston clubs in my younger years. Does not keep me away though as I still go to as many concerts as possible. I do now use ear plugs for the opening bands. Not so much for the band I am there to really see


 what else would you play on electric guitar but classic rock.  He's on a major Queen kick right now. Most def will urge him to protect his ears.


----------



## mralias (Feb 27, 2013)

Let me get this straight. If you have a wood or pellet stove in the basement or first floor if you have no basement you can become a Basement Dweller. If your pellet stash exceeds 3 tons and you hauled them yourself you can be a Pellet Pig. If this is all true then does that mean you are now a Basement Dwelling Pellet Pig?


----------



## smoke show (Feb 27, 2013)

Sounds like Jay.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 27, 2013)

Just a pig playing with his pellet in the basement. My banished area(AKA dog house)!


----------



## Shaw520 (Feb 27, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Just a pig playing with his pellet in the basement. My banished area(AKA dog house)!


...and the problem is ?


----------



## will711 (Feb 27, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Just a pig playing with his pellet in the basement


 
Sooo.. many places my mind could go here  I think I'll just get another Beer


----------



## Brokenwing (Feb 27, 2013)

Now we truly know what jay does as a basement dweller!  Flicking the old pellet lmao!


----------



## DV (Feb 28, 2013)

Im in


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 28, 2013)

DV said:


> Im in


 
Welcome to the trolls, beer and pellets for all!


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 1, 2013)

I'd like to nominate save$. He's interested in joining the trolls. He does use a bit of oil, But he's working on that. He doesn't drink, But thats OK. We need a sober member to man the wheel for us.

Plus, If you've seen smokes driving, You'd prolly rather take the bus/walk/crawl!


----------



## smoke show (Mar 1, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> If you've seen smokes driving...


----------



## ivanhoe (Mar 1, 2013)

Mr. Spock said:


> Not a sympathetic group, "You shall not pass". Former basement dweller rejected opinion.


 
so i got tricked by mr. spock by rejecting my request to join the basement dweller club, shame on him! we basement dwellers will stomp on him and take his beer & pellet stash only if you let me lead the charge....


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 1, 2013)

ivanhoe said:


> so i got tricked by mr. spock by rejecting my request to join the basement dweller club, shame on him! we basement dwellers will stomp on him and take his beer & pellet stash only if you let me lead the charge....


 
You shall pass, Just have pitty on the surface people. For they not know what they have become! 

Beer and pellets are fair game. No blood shead though. I get quizy at the sight of it.


----------



## bonesy (Mar 1, 2013)

It should be "Cella Dwella's"


----------



## ivanhoe (Mar 1, 2013)

Amen!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 1, 2013)

ivanhoe said:


> so i got tricked by mr. spock by rejecting my request to join the basement dweller club, shame on him! we basement dwellers will stomp on him and take his beer & pellet stash only if you let me lead the charge....


 
Cut him some slack, he just needs to repent for being a surface dweller by adding another stove in his basement.     He's not really a bad guy.


----------



## mralias (Mar 1, 2013)

Is there a special place where us surface dwellers can go for re-training?


----------



## gbreda (Mar 1, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Welcome to the trolls, beer and pellets for all!


 

Ahhh, I see the ranks are growing.

Need to restate the warning

BEWARE THE PELLET TROLLS


----------



## gbreda (Mar 1, 2013)

mralias said:


> Is there a special place where us surface dwellers can go for re-training?


 
Smokes basement.  They will never be the same


----------



## mralias (Mar 1, 2013)

gbreda said:


> Smokes basement. They will never be the same


 
In the infamous words of " Tommy Chong"  Ohhh WOW MAN!


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 1, 2013)

mralias said:


> Is there a special place where us surface dwellers can go for re-training?


 
Local pub, Call us once you've awaken in the gutter. ~~~~The trolls will drag ya home~~~~! 

I didn't see G's reply. I liked his better. Couple a nights in smokes basement(cativity) should be all the training ya need!


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 1, 2013)

gbreda said:


> Very cool. Glad that this music is not dying away
> 
> ETA: If he is really into that style; especially live concerts, urge him to use ear protection. I can tell from experience as the ringing in my ears never stops. Wayyyy too many loud concerts and Boston clubs in my younger years. Does not keep me away though as I still go to as many concerts as possible. I do now use ear plugs for the opening bands. Not so much for the band I am there to really see


 
I saw Hot Tuna at the Palace in Albany in the 70s. Front row. Right in front of the left bank of speakers. Holy Crap. Borrowed cigarettes from a bud & stuffed the filters in my ears. Still couldn't hear anything but a continuous "BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ" the next day. Add that to 25 years in a machine shop & then building decks & installing fireplaces in new construction using power saws. Wonder I can hear AT ALL. Daily bouts of really screetchy hi-pitched tinnitis, 6 - 8 times for 10 - 15 seconds a clip...


----------



## gbreda (Mar 1, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> I saw Hot Tuna at the Palace in Albany in the 70s. Front row. Right in front of the left bank of speakers. Holy Crap. Borrowed cigarettes from a bud & stuffed the filters in my ears. Still couldn't hear anything but a continuous "BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ" the next day. Add that to 25 years in a machine shop & then building decks & installing fireplaces in new construction using power saws. Wonder I can hear AT ALL. Daily bouts of really screetchy hi-pitched tinnitis, 6 - 8 times for 10 - 15 seconds a clip...


 
Yeah, spent my late teens and early twenties trolling the clubs of Boston. All 300-1500 person places like The Channel, The Rat, The Paradise, Lansdowne, Jacks ... etc. Boston always has great local bands to follow. Also, there was a time in the eighties when the big time rockers of the 60's and 70's were on the skids and playing at small clubs prior to the comebacks that they are in now. Saw some of greats such as Gregg Allman, James Brown, Roger Daltrey, Clapton, John Entwistle, Felix Cavaliere, ELP, and many more. I always made it to the front of the stage and right by the wall of speakers. Many nihjts of music till 2AM closing time and then making it to work the next day ! Loved it and still do ! But the tinnitus is there.

Best night I can remember (many foggy nights ) from that period was at The Channel with Dickey Betts Band doing a set, Gregg Allman Band doing a set then both bands on stage together for 2 hours of Allman Brothers.

ETA: Dont think we ever paid more than 15 bucks back then! Nowadays it is ridiculous. Meadowbrook in Gilford NH just announced Motley Crue at 90 freaking bucks. Hope they have alot of empty seats for that kind of money.


----------



## Mr. Spock (Mar 1, 2013)

ivanhoe said:


> so i got tricked by mr. spock by rejecting my request to join the basement dweller club, shame on him! we basement dwellers will stomp on him and take his beer & pellet stash only if you let me lead the charge....


 
This surface dweller (former basement dweller) shed some light on you and the basement dwellers couldn't see you in the shadows.  I see they found you ... and see how quickly the dark side makes you evil. 

No harm intended ivanhoe, just messing around. Your in the club and all is well.


----------



## Mr. Spock (Mar 1, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> You shall pass, Just have pitty on the surface people. For they not know what they have become!
> 
> Beer and pellets are fair game. No blood shead though. I get quizy at the sight of it.


You can bring your pitch forks and torches if you leave them at door, come in and drink some beer, let the pellets warm your bones, chillax and have some fun. And don't worry about her, she won't rip your limbs off unless I tell her not too.


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 1, 2013)

Mr. Spock said:


> You can bring your pitch forks and torches if you leave them at door, come in and drink some beer, let the pellets warm your bones, chillax and have some fun. And don't worry about her, she won't rip your limbs off unless I tell her not too.


 
I'll be sure to bring an offering for her. Nice juicy T-bone or sumin.


----------



## gbreda (Mar 1, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> I'll be sure to bring an offering for her. _*Nice juicy T-bone*_ or sumin.


 
Damn J, you must really be scared of her.  I'm thinkin Milk Bone.  Unless you already ate the steak part of it


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 1, 2013)

gbreda said:


> Damn J, you must really be scared of her. I'm thinkin Milk Bone. Unless you already ate the steak part of it


 
Not really scared, But having her chewing on the steak bone and not my leg just feels better.

She sure is a beautiful pooch!


----------



## will711 (Mar 1, 2013)

gbreda said:


> Allman Brothers.


 
Live at the Fillmore East one of the best live recording Ever


----------



## will711 (Mar 1, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Local pub, Call us once you've awaken in the gutter.


 
Then your training will be complete


----------



## will711 (Mar 1, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> Hot Tuna


----------



## gbreda (Mar 1, 2013)

will711 said:


> Live at the Fillmore East one of the best live recording Ever


 
Dunno, Neil Young and Crazy Horse "Live Rust" is mine. Actally, anything live with Neil playing "Old Black" . I can pick out that guitar's sound anywhere !


----------



## will711 (Mar 1, 2013)

gbreda said:


> Dunno, Neil Young and Crazy Horse "Live Rust" is mine. Actally, anything live with Neil playing "Old Black" . I can pick out that guitar's sound anywhere !


  Neil is Great  saw him with CSNY at football stadium .  Another great Live album is Little Feat" Waiting for Columbus"


----------



## gbreda (Mar 1, 2013)

will711 said:


> Neil is Great  saw him with CSNY at football stadium . Another great Live album is Little Feat" Waiting for Columbus"


 
Neil is not an acquired taste. No one seems to "like " his style. Generally Its love or hate. For me, I have seen him at least a dozen times in every aspect of his ever changing style. Dont get me wrong, he has put out some real crap in regards to a few of his recordings.

But live, he is the real thing. At Live Aide in Mansfield MA a few years ago, he did a set that closed with the Beatles "A day in the life"-that itself is strange for him. But during his fifteen minute rendition, he tore the place up simulating the last half of that songs orchestral piece on Old Black using reverb and distortion like only he can. When he finished you could have heard a pin drop for a few seconds and the place erupted ! A guy behind us said: "what an arsehole, how can Willy Nelson follow that? He should have done Cinnamon Girl or something." Not the reaction I or anyone else had


----------



## Mr. Spock (Mar 1, 2013)

gbreda said:


> Damn J, you must really be scared of her.  I'm thinkin Milk Bone.  Unless you already ate the steak part of it


Naw, Jay has the right idea. She'll eat the t-bone if I let her but she pass on the milk bone. I let the boss spoil her.


----------



## gbreda (Mar 2, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> We're startin our own club. Just for fun


 


DAKSY said:


> Thanx, Geno. Maybe I should have mentioned that the BGE is just outside the door & about 10 feet from the P61A. "


 
Northern New England Chapter logging in with a pork butt on the BGE today-generously rubbed and smoked indirect, low/slow with a big chunk of applewood on top of the lump. Meeting convenes at my house around 7PM


----------



## will711 (Mar 2, 2013)

gbreda said:


> Northern New England Chapter logging in with a pork butt on the BGE today-generously rubbed and smoked low/slow. Meeting convenes at my house around 7PM


 
I'm starting to droll


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 2, 2013)

will711 said:


> I'm starting to droll


 
Me too, And its not even lunch yet! What brew goes best with pork?


----------



## will711 (Mar 2, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> What brew goes best with pork?


 
Ice Cold


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 2, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Me too, And its not even lunch yet! What brew goes best with pork?


 
In my book a nice porter.


----------



## gbreda (Mar 2, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Me too, And its not even lunch yet! What brew goes best with pork?


 
Best thing about bbq: anything goes with it !


----------



## gbreda (Mar 2, 2013)

gbreda said:


> Northern New England Chapter logging in with a pork butt on the BGE today-generously rubbed and smoked indirect, low/slow with a big chunk of applewood on top of the lump. Meeting convenes at my house around 7PM


 
Before:


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 2, 2013)

gbreda said:


> Before:


 
Thats enough for me, What are you having?


----------



## gbreda (Mar 2, 2013)

Just on


----------



## gbreda (Mar 2, 2013)

Lid closed with Teresa' pellet hauler in the background  
Once closed, it is has been said "Do not open the lid again! BBQ is like religion, you have to have faith!"


----------



## gbreda (Mar 2, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Thats enough for me, What are you having?


4 lb butt, makes quite a bit sliced for sammiches. Not good for my diet though 

Plenty to share !


----------



## will711 (Mar 2, 2013)

gbreda said:


> Before:


 
Waiting for the after pics ummmm


----------



## Shaw520 (Mar 2, 2013)

gbreda said:


> Lid closed with Teresa' pellet hauler in the background
> Once closed, it is has been said "Do not open the lid again! BBQ is like religion, you have to have faith!"


How many hrs ?


----------



## will711 (Mar 2, 2013)

I see I'm not the only one having issues with posts make the post get error message post again when 1st post went through


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 2, 2013)

will711 said:


> I'm starting to droll


 
Droll?


----------



## Shaw520 (Mar 2, 2013)

Yup,... gremlins


----------



## Defiant (Mar 2, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> Droll?


 Basment Dweller lingo


----------



## Shaw520 (Mar 2, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Me too,


 
what ever it means,... Jay has it too!~  LOL!


----------



## will711 (Mar 2, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> Droll?


 
Drool


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 2, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> Droll?


 
Drool in troll lingo.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 2, 2013)

will711 said:


> I see I'm not the only one having issues with posts make the post get error message post again when 1st post went through



Im having issues with this too. Saying the server didn't respond in time?


----------



## will711 (Mar 2, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Im having issues with this too. Saying the server didn't respond in time?


 
The post goes thru something is F'ed up


----------



## Defiant (Mar 2, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Im having issues with this too. Saying the server didn't respond in time?


The damn fossil fuel burners are messing with us


----------



## gbreda (Mar 2, 2013)

Defiant said:


> The damn fossil fuel burners are messing with us


Screw that !  I say its imacman and the surface people !


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 2, 2013)

Sure its not all the brewski's effecting your abilities? Hick!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 2, 2013)

It's webbie and crew fooling with the system or something between you and the server.

All that fancy javascript ajax stuff having a case of the poops me thinks.


----------



## gbreda (Mar 2, 2013)

Shaw520 said:


> How many hrs ?


 
2 hrs per pound. Start out with a dome temp of about 225 until the meat stabilizes around 175-185 deg. That increase the temp of the egg until meat is 195-200.

Right now it is chugging along with a dome temp or 195, grate temp is 208 (gotta bump that up a touch) and meat is at 154.

2 required tools IMHO

Best friend of BBQ Smoking: receiver is sitting on the end table next to me and letting me know to bump up the temp
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004IMA718/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Very good meat thermometer for accurate meat temp that wont break the bank:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002GE9S8I/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

And in Elder Ward's own words:

"By the way, after you put the meat into Mr. Egg, and close the lid.....LEAVE IT SHUT STUPID until the meat reaches 200°. Barbeque
will not cook by you looking at it. This is like religion, you will just have to trust that it is so. I'm only hard on you because I love you, and it is for your own good."


----------



## imacman (Mar 2, 2013)

gbreda said:


> Screw that ! I say its imacman and the surface people !


MUUUUAAAAAAHHHHHAAAAA


----------



## Defiant (Mar 2, 2013)

imacman said:


> MUUUUAAAAAAHHHHHAAAAA


Quick lets get him..... Shoot him with a pellet gun, pour fire gel on him


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 2, 2013)

Because this is the "Official"/"Original"/"Initiation" thread? 

Shouldn't we show some pics of our Basement/Cellar Dweller areas? Where we spend a good part of our time (I do anyways).  

Having the wood eater down there, makes me committed to spending lots of valuable time down there. Not that it bothers me  I love my basement time.


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 2, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Because this is the "Official"/"Original"/"Initiation" thread?
> 
> Shouldn't we show some pics of our Basement/Cellar Dweller areas? Where we spend a good part of our time (I do anyways).
> 
> Having the wood eater down there, makes me committed to spending lots of valuable time down there. Not that it bothers me  I love my basement time.


 
No way, You critters will come over and steal my stuff!  jk!

Sure, Sounds like a plan!


----------



## gbreda (Mar 2, 2013)

will711 said:


> Waiting for the after pics ummmm


 
Done.Perfect bark and smoke rings. Moist and delicious.
Sliced for sandwiches with cheese and a bit of your favorite bbq sauce.

Too bad no one showed for the meeting...................Must all be drunk by now


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 2, 2013)

gbreda said:


> Done.Perfect bark and smoke rings.  Moist and delicious.
> Sliced for sandwiches with cheese and a bit of your favorite bbq sauce.
> 
> Too bad no one showed for the meeting...................Must all be drunk by now



Mmmmm. Looks delicious. 

...... Still at my local "Watering Hole" ...


----------



## gbreda (Mar 2, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Mmmmm. Looks delicious.
> 
> ...... Still at my local "Watering Hole" ...


 
More for me ....


----------



## will711 (Mar 2, 2013)

gbreda said:


> .Must all be drunk by now


 
And still drinking


----------



## Defiant (Mar 2, 2013)

will711 said:


> And still drinking


Me too, hey I am not too far from, in Killington VT, how long will it take me to shoot over, are you near Weir?


----------



## imacman (Mar 3, 2013)

Too well done for this "above ground burner"....gotta see some pink in there.


----------



## gbreda (Mar 3, 2013)

imacman said:


> Too well done for this "above ground burner"....gotta see some pink in there.


 
I agree...beef is rare only ! Not so much with pork though. Took it out at 195 deg meat temp. Trust me, the pics did not show how moist it was. mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## gbreda (Mar 3, 2013)

Defiant said:


> Me too, hey I am not too far from, in Killington VT, how long will it take me to shoot over, are you near Weir?


 
25 minutes south/east of The Weirs.    Pork, egg and cheese scramble on menu this morning


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 3, 2013)

Damn G, You eat good!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 3, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Damn G, You eat good!


 
Yeah, but what shape are the old arteries in, my boss might let me have two of the above but all three would bring on the skillet.


----------



## smoke show (Mar 3, 2013)

oh well, you gotta die from something.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 3, 2013)

smoke show said:


> oh well, you gotta die from something.


 
I've tried that argument it only resulted in both the skillet and rolling pin being shown to me.


----------



## gbreda (Mar 3, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Yeah, but what shape are the old arteries in, my boss might let me have two of the above but all three would bring on the skillet.


 
Gotta go to the dark side every so often 

For the most part, its healthier eating. Freaking salads at lunch on work days, good for me dinners, elliptical and stationary bike 4-5 times a week, some weights. Until warm weather then its outside stuff. Use to run, but the knees dont like that any more so its mountain biking. Last physical had good blood work numbers. Unfortunately I got my moms metabolism  and even with the healthier eating and exercise, I could stand to lose a few lbs. Trying but gets harder to keep off as we get older.  Cant stand those people that eat anything and dont gain................


----------



## smoke show (Mar 3, 2013)

gbreda said:


> Cant stand those people that eat anything and dont gain................


 x2


----------



## gbreda (Mar 3, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> all three would bring on the skillet.


 
this is the time that* I get to use the skillet*


----------



## gbreda (Mar 3, 2013)

gbreda said:


> Cant stand those people that eat anything and dont gain................


 


smoke show said:


> x2


 
On the other hand, it's said not to trust a skinny cook


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 3, 2013)

Here are some pics of my Dark and Damp Basement. Where much time is spent and beverages are consumed 

Copious amounts of beverages


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 3, 2013)

gbreda said:


> Gotta go to the dark side every so often
> 
> For the most part, its healthier eating. Freaking salads at lunch on work days, good for me dinners, elliptical and stationary bike 4-5 times a week, some weights. Until warm weather then its outside stuff. Use to run, but the knees dont like that any more so its mountain biking. Last physical had good blood work numbers. Unfortunately I got my moms metabolism  and even with the healthier eating and exercise, I could stand to lose a few lbs. Trying but gets harder to keep off as we get older.  Cant stand those people that eat anything and dont gain................


 

The boss claims it is because she wants me around a lot longer.  I really think it is because she wants to cause me as much trouble as possible and the longer I'm around the more trouble I get tossed my way.

I used to be able to eat anything and not gain, but that stopped back around 2003 and from then until we got here in 2007 and had all of the dirt, compost, and crap to move and a lot larger lawn to mow, and the driveway to keep clear of snow, I gained just a few pounds.   Started loosing it shoveling the snow off the long deck and the roofs.   The snow had to be moved 2 times and in one section 3 times.  Had a snowball fight in May 2008 and had a 5' pile in front of the long deck. Then I bought over 30 yards of loam and moved that and about the same amount of composted horse, pony, donkey, and goat manure making various garden beds.


----------



## will711 (Mar 3, 2013)

Man Cave


----------



## Harmanizer (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow,You guys have great man caves.I really need something like that.My wife turned our basement into a gym so I just go down there to get more beer and fill up the hopper.


----------



## will711 (Mar 3, 2013)

Harmanizer said:


> I just go down there to get more beer and fill up the hopper.


 
I consider that a form of exercise, stairs 12oz curls and 40lb press


----------



## gbreda (Mar 3, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> The boss claims it is because she wants me around a lot longer. I really think it is because she wants to cause me as much trouble as possible and the longer I'm around the more trouble I get tossed my way.
> 
> I used to be able to eat anything and not gain, but that stopped back around 2003 and from then until we got here in 2007 and had all of the dirt, compost, and crap to move and a lot larger lawn to mow, and the driveway to keep clear of snow, I gained just a few pounds. Started loosing it shoveling the snow off the long deck and the roofs. The snow had to be moved 2 times and in one section 3 times. Had a snowball fight in May 2008 and had a 5' pile in front of the long deck. Then I bought over 30 yards of loam and moved that and about the same amount of composted horse, pony, donkey, and goat manure making various garden beds.


 
Snow removal is always a source of exercise here as well. Love the warmer weather outside "chores" as well. Will take that over the winter stuff.....Now if I could find a way to not work (90% office/10% warehouse environment), then the outside home stuff would definitely take care of the lbs


----------



## Shaw520 (Mar 3, 2013)

Shaw's 'Lower Level' Beverage Consumption Area,... very limited seating.  ***SURFACE PEOPLE PROHIBITED***


----------



## Harmanizer (Mar 3, 2013)

Sweet.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 3, 2013)

will711 said:


> Man Cave



My Uncle had an old Consolidated DW... He had that thing glowing on many occasions  

Lots of good times and beverages consumed standing around that ol stove. 

That is a nice "Dwelling" are you have Will... I like it.


----------



## will711 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks man I appreciate the kind words. Don't have to push the old DW that hard anymore with the Harman upstairs

Did all the work on the Man Cave myself except the electric hired a pro for that, it was fun kept me off the street wifey knew where I was . Did it over time as funds became available. modeled after favorite watering hole brick walls, rough lumber no bar but several thousand gallons adult beverages consumed down there


----------



## Shaw520 (Mar 3, 2013)

will711 said:


> Did all the work on the Man Cave myself


 
Looks good Wil,.... thinking we had the same idea on the tongue & groove ceiling,.. stuff was ridiculously inexpensive when it first came out,.. but has since gone way up!


----------



## gbreda (Mar 3, 2013)

My basement isnt a man cave. Been single since 2001, so upstairs can qualify for that . Living room has comfortable sectional, coffee table to put your feet on, 50" plasma, high end surround sound and blu ray.
Rest of the house is pretty plain. Just had a bearing wall removed opening kitchen into dining room, beam installed and redoing the kitchen next. Teresa's input is big time in that area...just need to come up with the $$ to proceed further. Economy still has me gun shy in spending money. The living room toys were all bought years ago when money was there for toys.


Basement is storage, stove and some exercise items for the cold months


----------



## will711 (Mar 3, 2013)

Shaw520 said:


> Looks good Wil,.... thinking we had the same idea on the tongue & groove ceiling,.. stuff was ridiculously inexpensive when it first came out,.. but has since gone way up!


 
Looks great Shaw, I just like natural wood I think I got the T&G at Home Depot  probably cost 3x to do it today.

 I like how you put the bar under the stairs  good use of space


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 3, 2013)

Shaw520 said:


> Looks good Wil,.... thinking we had the same idea on the tongue & groove ceiling,.. stuff was ridiculously inexpensive when it first came out,.. but has since gone way up!



Shaw, that looks amazing!! 



gbreda said:


> My basement isnt a man cave. Been single since 2001, so upstairs can qualify for that . Living room has comfortable sectional, coffee table to put your feet on, 50" plasma, high end surround sound and blu ray.
> Rest of the house is pretty plain. Just had a bearing wall removed, beam installed and redoing the kitchen next. Teresa's input is big time in that area...just need to come up with the $$ to proceed further. Economy still has me gun shy in spending money. The living room toys were all bought years ago when money was there for toys.
> 
> 
> Basement is storage, stove and some exercise items for the cold months



G, there aint nothing wrong with that. My basement is the same way. Storage and heat, only one room is nice, and thats the bar area. I just bought a new Sharp Aquos 65" 3-D Smart TV to replace the 50" Vizio. So the 50" is now going downstairs and I am taking the surround sound out of our bedroom (seemed like a great idea, never used it) and installing it downstairs. A large TV is all that is missing in my basement. The fridge and freezer are back to back under the steps (just outside the bar/pool room).


----------



## gbreda (Mar 3, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Shaw, that looks amazing!!
> 
> 
> 
> G, there aint nothing wrong with that. My basement is the same way. Storage and heat, only one room is nice, and thats the bar area. I just bought a new Sharp Aquos 65" 3-D Smart TV to replace the 50" Vizio. So the 50" is now going downstairs and I am taking the surround sound out of our bedroom (seemed like a great idea, never used it) and installing it downstairs. A large TV is all that is missing in my basement. The fridge and freezer are back to back under the steps (just outside the bar/pool room).


 
Sweet !!

I dont buy much, but I believe when you do, buy what you really want, spend the $$ for quality and do it once. Also, it takes time to build the system, otherwise it is unaffordable. My living room system took 25 years.

ETA: I research the hell out of anything before I buy. And, I no longer get any magazine subscriptions for these hobbies or subscribe to the hobby web sites. You just want to spend money that you dont need to for useless upgrades


----------



## smoke show (Mar 3, 2013)

DexterDay said:


>


 best part of the basement.


----------



## smoke show (Mar 3, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> The boss claims it is because she wants me around a lot longer.


 You do know why men generally die sooner than women right?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 3, 2013)

smoke show said:


> You do know why men generally die sooner than women right?


 
Well word is that we get used and abused by them, any truth to that?.


----------



## smoke show (Mar 3, 2013)

Because we want to.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 3, 2013)

smoke show said:


> Because we want to.


 
Now why would that be the case?


----------



## smoke show (Mar 3, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Now why would that be the case?


Now David don't be difficult.


----------



## Mr. Spock (Mar 3, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Now why would that be the case?


May have something to do with the 6th commandment.


----------



## 343amc (Mar 3, 2013)

Here's my "man corner".  It isn't much and ain't very pretty, but its mine.  Nothing says utility room like slapping waterproofing paint on the walls and dropping some indoor/outdoor carpet on the floor.  There's a story behind that a bit further down.  Some might recognize the appliance in the left side of the picture.

To the right of the desk is my old La-Z-Boy recliner from the college days.  Still as comfortable as it ever was.  Farther to the right of that is the weight bench/clothes hanger assembly.  The desk is where I hide out when I'm working at home or on late night support calls for work (as I was until about 1 AM this morning).  My ham radio equipment is all there as well.  I used to freeze my a** off down there in the winter.  Not anymore.  

The stereo, DVD player, etc used to be on the other side of the basement which is fully finished.  I had a full home theater/surround setup going with a projector for movies, etc.  My wife has a home based business that started in a 12x12 room on the other side of the basement.  It has since grown to take over the entire 800 square foot finished side of the basement, so the projector and surround sound stuff migrated to the "man corner".  It's all worth it.  As the saying goes, a happy wife means a happy life.  I still have the pole barn all to myself.


----------



## will711 (Mar 3, 2013)

Mr. Spock said:


> May have something to do with the 6th commandment.


 Now I got to google what that one is jezz


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 3, 2013)

smoke show said:


> Now David don't be difficult.


 
Why not?  I is a lot of fun getting you miscreants rilled up.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 3, 2013)

will711 said:


> Now I got to google what that one is jezz


 
Thou shall not do in others.


----------



## smoke show (Mar 3, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Thou shall not do in others.


exactly my point. sometimes you gotta take the bullet...


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 3, 2013)

smoke show said:


> exactly my point. sometimes you gotta take the bullet...


 
Not me old man.


----------



## Mr. Spock (Mar 3, 2013)

Fried Green Tomatoes?


----------



## will711 (Mar 3, 2013)

Mr. Spock said:


> Fried Green Tomatoes?


 
That is a good movie.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 3, 2013)

343amc said:


> Here's my "man corner".  It isn't much and ain't very pretty, but its mine.  Nothing says utility room like slapping waterproofing paint on the walls and dropping some indoor/outdoor carpet on the floor.  There's a story behind that a bit further down.  Some might recognize the appliance in the left side of the picture.
> 
> To the right of the desk is my old La-Z-Boy recliner from the college days.  Still as comfortable as it ever was.  Farther to the right of that is the weight bench/clothes hanger assembly.  The desk is where I hide out when I'm working at home or on late night support calls for work (as I was until about 1 AM this morning).  My ham radio equipment is all there as well.  I used to freeze my a** off down there in the winter.  Not anymore.
> 
> The stereo, DVD player, etc used to be on the other side of the basement which is fully finished.  I had a full home theater/surround setup going with a projector for movies, etc.  My wife has a home based business that started in a 12x12 room on the other side of the basement.  It has since grown to take over the entire 800 square foot finished side of the basement, so the projector and surround sound stuff migrated to the "man corner".  It's all worth it.  As the saying goes, a happy wife means a happy life.  I still have the pole barn all to myself.



I "Like" any pic with a Fahrenheit!!  ;0


----------



## Mr. Spock (Mar 3, 2013)

will711 said:


> That is a good movie.


This is where I watched it...Partial Man  Cave pic.


----------



## Tony garofalo (Mar 3, 2013)

You guy are Killing me with these pics of the nice man caves, Now I want to have one too. But that will cut in to Beer money and that is a no-no.


----------



## Mr. Spock (Mar 3, 2013)

Tony garofalo said:


> You guy are Killing me with these pics of the nice man caves, Now I want to have one too. But that will cut in to Beer money and that is a no-no.


I have friends with boats, can't afford one myself. But they like beer


----------



## will711 (Mar 3, 2013)

Mr. Spock said:


> I have friends with boats, can't afford one myself. But they like beer


 
 I like Beer sold my boat now I have more $ for Beer


----------



## smoke show (Mar 3, 2013)

its all about priorities.


----------



## will711 (Mar 3, 2013)

smoke show said:


> its all about priorities.


And you know what mine is.


----------



## Shaw520 (Mar 3, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> I am taking the surround sound out of our bedroom (seemed like a great idea, never used it) and installing it downstairs. .


 
Yup,.. same here,.... the surround sound should be on the 50" in the cave...no doubt,.. I learned the hard way too,


----------



## velvetfoot (Oct 17, 2014)

Old thread, I know, but I fired up the pellet boiler for the first time yesterday.  I'll probably be spending a good chunk of time down there fiddling with settings and "improving" things.


----------

